# Car woofers for home and pro audio



## TestTones (Aug 29, 2011)

My most recent is twin 15's(96dB so up to par with any pro audio woofers) with 5 tweeters per cabinet. Good bandwidth from the woofers and I don't need crossovers which all the better. I think passive crossovers are overused and misused a lot. Probably half of all applications don't require them. So this build we're just wired in series and have some sand stone resistors on the tweeters. Sound is smashing!

4x2x2









They've since been sprayed with several coats of black latex. 5 ply furniture grade birch. The initial test run was done as the one appears in this photo with a few hundred watts of RMS power served by my PA and was teeth chattering!

Here's the twin 10 version I later made. 6 tweeters per cab with 20 ohm of sandstone resistor on them. Just some cheap pine from the home depot...though not so cheap anymore! Prices have risen in just two years by about 40%. Last month for my car project I grabbed a board I bought for $12-$13 2-2 1/2 years ago and it was now over $20.









A mere 100 watts from my Techniques receiver per speaker and these babies scream! Solid wood cabinets and both sets I through fuses on the woofers. Big fat Atlona binding posts, dampening poly in the 10's, foam rubber dampening lining the twin 15 cabs. A couple hundred dollars in material, maybe a few hundred in my own labor and everything places like Best Buy & Guitar Center sells can kiss my ass!


----------



## dennisthemenace46290 (Oct 30, 2011)

My first home theater system had 2 OS fosgate punch series 15's in a box that i mounted on the ceiling of the basement under the couch and powered from an old amp I took out of a blown powered Cerwin Vega 12 enclosure. it had a single slot port coming up through the floor, disguised with a vent cover. Any one that came over I would try to convince the bass was coming from the the bookshelf's that i had for rears. But eventually I'd take them downstairs to show them the truth, but it worked great!


----------



## TestTones (Aug 29, 2011)

Before switching to the quad 10's, I had built small set of bookshelf speakers I mounted to the ceiling. Then to save space, I threw 4 eye hooks in place of the rubber feet on my sub and hung that from the ceiling too! Won't shake the furniture but I like the way it sounds better than floor sitting subs.

A wimpy system though so I made the switch to my portable PA speakers as I call them. 

The floor mount and heater vent subs I've seen online a handful of times and when I have a place to do with as I please, I plan to install my full range directly into the drywall and conceal a sub in the floor. The full range will hide behind some paintings on acoustically invisible fabric.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

TestTones said:


> ... The full range will hide behind some paintings on acoustically invisible fabric.


No such thing, as at the very least, the paint itself will not be acoustically invisible.


----------



## TestTones (Aug 29, 2011)

generalkorrd said:


> No such thing, as at the very least, the paint itself will not be acoustically invisible.


Give yourself a big pat on the back for being either a rude or stupid ****. 
It's a figure of speech you find everywhere in the DIY community. Acoustically transparent or invisible. 

If I were some 17 year old kid I might need you to flaunt your disrespectful, know it all I win the booby prize attitude but considering that I'm older than you are, you just made yourself an idiot.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

TestTones said:


> Give yourself a big pat on the back for being either a rude or stupid ****.
> It's a figure of speech you find everywhere in the DIY community. Acoustically transparent or invisible.
> 
> If I were some 17 year old kid I might need you to flaunt your disrespectful, know it all I win the booby prize attitude but considering that I'm older than you are, you just made yourself an idiot.


Wow, what a douchebag you are. I made a simple statement about how wrong you were on acoustically invisible *paint*. ****in *******. BTW, I'm probably older than you are you stupid genius.

Whos the idiot now?

****tard


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Since you started some **** with me, I'm going to tell you what I wasn't going to say(out of politeness) about those ridiculous piles of **** you have built there. Those things are so full of fail, a 12 year old could build and design something much better than that. 5 tweeters?!?!? 6 tweeters?!?!? Seriously?!?!? What an idiot. Not only do you have a bunch of flea market fail **** in those cabs, tweeters placed around the edges to include the bottom of the cabinet?!?!? Those have to be the worst sounding, most idiotic looking pieces of **** I have ever seen.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

generalkorrd said:


> Wow, what a douchebag you are. I made a simple statement about how wrong you were on acoustically invisible *paint*. ****in *******. BTW, I'm probably older than you are you stupid genius.
> 
> Whos the idiot now?
> 
> ****tard


If it were anyone besides yourself I might think testones was over reacting but you love to argue and belittle people so you got what you deserved. 

Besides, look at what the guy does for a living, I doubt there are more than 1 or 2 people on here that could give him useful advice on audio. Insert foot into mouth lol.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

generalkorrd said:


> Since you started some **** with me, I'm going to tell you what I wasn't going to say(out of politeness) about those ridiculous piles of **** you have built there. Those things are so full of fail, a 12 year old could build and design something much better than that. 5 tweeters?!?!? 6 tweeters?!?!? Seriously?!?!? What an idiot. Not only do you have a bunch of flea market fail **** in those cabs, tweeters placed around the edges to include the bottom of the cabinet?!?!? Those have to be the worst sounding, most idiotic looking pieces of **** I have ever seen.


Again, research the person you're talking **** to before making ignorant comments.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> Again, research the person you're talking **** to before making ignorant comments.


Ahh the cocksucker approaches!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

generalkorrd said:


> Ahh the cocksucker approaches!


Good one:thumbsup: But it still doesn't erase the fact that you look like an ass with your statements:loser1:


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> Good one:thumbsup: But it still doesn't erase the fact that you look like an ass with your statements:loser1:


Well, lets analyze who looks like what with a statement.

You said"Again, research the person you're talking **** to before making ignorant comments"

Again? How again? You have never accused me of that particular thing.

The person I'm "talking ****" to started with me when all I did was a simple corrrection on "acoustically invisible" paint. 

And who **** and made you god anyway? You don't think that douchenozzle can stand up for himself, so you need to stick your nose in? Typical.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

generalkorrd said:


> Well, lets analyze who looks like what with a statement.
> 
> You said"Again, research the person you're talking **** to before making ignorant comments"
> 
> ...


I found it funny that you could possibly think you're giving useful advice. Not sticking up for him but the irony was too much to pass up. "Again" was referring to your past douchery.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> If it were anyone besides yourself I might think testones was over reacting but you love to argue and belittle people so you got what you deserved.
> 
> Besides, look at what the guy does for a living, I doubt there are more than 1 or 2 people on here that could give him useful advice on audio. Insert foot into mouth lol.


So, my initial statement was to create an argument or to belittle him? Sensitive much?

How am I supposed to know what he does for a living, and why would I care? What makes him so special? He talked about acoustically invisible paint, which as far as I know doesnt exist. I corrected him, he flew off the handle. You come into this.... how?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

generalkorrd said:


> So, my initial statement was to create an argument or to belittle him? Sensitive much?
> 
> How am I supposed to know what he does for a living, and why would I care? What makes him so special? He talked about acoustically invisible paint, which as far as I know doesnt exist. I corrected him, he flew off the handle. You come into this.... how?


As I previously stated, he would probably be over reacting to anyone else. I found it funny that he overreacted on one of the few people that love to argue and belittle. You got some of what you've been dishing out. It was just coincidence I guess and I found it truly funny. "Lol" gets used too much on the internet but when I read his response I was seriously laughing. Not at all sensitive, I say all of this with a smile on my face thanks to you.

You initial statement might have been genuine but based on past arguments I would say you were most likely trying to be a know it all. Doesn't really matter though.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Buick, I'm not going to continue this with you, here, as this is the wrong forum for a flame war. Take it to OT if you want to start with me again. 

OP, you obviously have very little reading comprehension, so I'll spell it out for you. When I said invisible, I also meant transparent. As far as I know there is no acoustically TRANSPARENT paint out there. I figured that any normal person who had some modicum of audio knowledge would understand what I meant. If there is any acoustically transparent/ invisible paint out there, you could have just said something like" Naaaah, you're wrong dude, here check this link out" and linked or otherwise proven it to me. I didnt come in here to start **** with anyone, and sure didnt expect anyone to start it with me, but since you did, I reacted. I am done posting in this thread, so if you still feel butthurt, you are more than welcome to bring it into the off topic forum where such activities are allowed.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

generalkorrd said:


> Buick, I'm not going to continue this with you, here, as this is the wrong forum for a flame war. Take it to OT if you want to start with me again.


Ok. What should I title it? "Generalkorrd foot meets mouth"? Kidding of course.


----------



## TestTones (Aug 29, 2011)

Consistent behavior on most forums. 
He makes a condescending statement to provoke someone then 5 of you rush to his aid. Which just leaves me wondering. How do so many of you fit in one bed let alone one ******* at the same time.

Just wait a few weeks. 
I'm certain someone new will sign up for an account and you can take out your childish desires to abuse people on them.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

TestTones said:


> Consistent behavior on most forums.
> He makes a condescending statement to provoke someone then 5 of you rush to his aid. Which just leaves me wondering. How do so many of you fit in one bed let alone one ******* at the same time.
> 
> Just wait a few weeks.
> I'm certain someone new will sign up for an account and you can take out your childish desires to abuse people on them.


You may want to actually read the thread. There are 2 other people in here besides yourself and of those 2 we're not exactly the best of friends.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

TestTones said:


> Consistent behavior on most forums.
> He makes a condescending statement to provoke someone then 5 of you rush to his aid. Which just leaves me wondering. How do so many of you fit in one bed let alone one ******* at the same time.
> 
> Just wait a few weeks.
> I'm certain someone new will sign up for an account and you can take out your childish desires to abuse people on them.


LOL! Just LOL

I couldnt resist this reply!

See what I mean, has no comprehension at all. doesnt even know when somebody is on his side!
What a knob


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

generalkorrd said:


> LOL! Just LOL
> 
> I couldnt resist this reply!
> 
> ...


Apparently I need to send you a friend request lol.


----------



## hotbutta (Dec 8, 2011)

I used four 15" Kicker Solobaric's in my HT. 10 cubes each tuned to 17hz.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

hotbutta said:


> I used four 15" Kicker Solobaric's in my HT. 10 cubes each tuned to 17hz.


Ill bet the ollady loves to sit in that couch huh? 

Looks great, if I ever have that kind of space to work with, I'll prolly do something similar.


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I have see this your platform on Hometheatershak?

I used some old Xtant 10's in a Decware Wicked one whcih replaced an Orion NT12 in a Decware Deathbox. I always seem to find side jobs for my old car audio gear however, my current HT sub is a Dayton Titanic 15" in a large ported enclosure. The wicked one might win for musical impact but that 15 run from a bridged EP1500 will shake the house down low.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have no issues seeing them in home audio, but given the lack of sensitivity of car woofers, there is no way in hell I'd use them in a professional situation.

BTW... what does he do for a living?.... I looked around and it was not glaringly obvious.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

He may no longer be an active member. It says he hasnt been online in 3wks, the same amount of time its been since the little feud happened earlier in this thread.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I found it unique that someone comes out and calls someone a **** in the first line of text..... In response to a post that was really not vulgar, Someone has never worked with/ been around people that refuse to candy-coat things.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree, one overreacted and the other was just as immature. Just another run-of-the-mill childish internet argument.


----------



## hotbutta (Dec 8, 2011)

generalkorrd said:


> Ill bet the ollady loves to sit in that couch huh?
> 
> Looks great, if I ever have that kind of space to work with, I'll prolly do something similar.


Yeah, nice tactical hit. But pales in comparison to the two Tuba HT's I have in the room.
Unbelievable output.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

hotbutta said:


> Yeah, nice tactical hit. But pales in comparison to the two Tuba HT's I have in the room.
> Unbelievable output.


Pics or GTFO!


----------



## hotbutta (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry,low light. These are 31" wide. They are loaded with the MSW15 driver. I have put over 50 volts in each. I will destructive test them so I'm looking for two RSS390HF's


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------

